# Epicfish ???



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does anyone remember Epicfish. He sold Red Cherry shrimp. He even had his own website for selling them. I haven't seen him around. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I do remember him and wonder what happened to him. I haven't heard anything about him in years. The last time he logged in on APC was "Last Activity: 01-29-2012." he logged into TPT on "Last Activity: 12-11-2012." I wonder if he quit the hobby?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

He sure had great deals and nice RCS.
Maybe it wasn't making enough money to sustain the business.
I hope he is OK.


----------

